# Cant get wide lats



## Bigmassivebloke (Feb 24, 2012)

Ive been training for about 3 years and no matter what i can not get wide lats! Ive tried wide grip pull downs and now i do wide grip pull ups but i can barely do 2 reps any one got any advice


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Strong username to Lat ratio.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Your answer is in your question.

When you can do a few pull-up sets of 8 plus i bet you'll have some good lats on you


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Strong username to Lat ratio.


x2


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

your lat pulldown form is sh1t ...


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

ewen said:


> your lat pulldown form is sh1t ...


I do 5 sets of lat pull downs & they respond enough without doing wide grip pull ups.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

4 sets of 12-8 reps, explosive pull down with a 5 second negative, if you're not in pain by your 4th set, up the weight you sissy!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milzeh said:


> I do 5 sets of lat pull downs & they respond enough without doing wide grip pull ups.


pretty much the same movement .

its not so much what you do but how you do them .

lots of guys pull with arms/shoulders rather than contracting the lats ...


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Bigmassivebloke said:


> Ive been training for about 3 years and no matter what i can not get wide lats! Ive tried wide grip pull downs and now i do wide grip pull ups but i can barely do 2 reps any one got any advice


when i started the 300 workout which started off with 25 door frame wide pull ups it says do them no matter how long it takes, so imo give that a go i progressed every week, do a 25 rep workout and do as many sets as you need to to finish the 25reps even if it takes you 1hour or more, and every week try and do them in less sets, will take a while but i was up from 2rep sets to 8-9rep sets in a couple month


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Good point Ewen x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Why not do chin ups if u can't do wide grip pull ups


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Bigmassivebloke said:


> Ive been training for about 3 years and no matter what i can not get wide lats! Ive tried wide grip pull downs and now i do wide grip pull ups but i can barely do 2 reps any one got any advice


Close grip chins.(shoulder width) wide chins, offer less range of motion, than close grip.Make each rep perfect, to an 8 second count.When you fail, climb back up, and do 2 slow(ten second negatives)when you can no longer slow the lowering,perform a static hold, till you can no longer hold on.Add weight when you can make 10/12.

The reason is likely genetic though.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chin UPS for thickness pull UPS for width .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

If you do T bar rows stretch the lats out after you lower bar and "feel it,"

also Very heavy pulley rows lean well forward and stretch out too actualy pushing you're lats out and holding-hanging too helps me.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> Chin UPS for thickness pull UPS for width .


is that just not an old wives tale lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

wide grip everything... :sneaky2: x x


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Chins and deads got me a wide back.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

straight arm push downs do it for me


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

big steve said:


> straight arm push downs do it for me


is that not u in the avi then :rolleye:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> is that just not an old wives tale lol


lol no mate thats why your back is sh1t :lol:


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> is that not u in the avi then :rolleye:


yeah your looking well in yours too!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

All chin up and pulldown variations are great for lat width. It's a myth that a wide grip makes your back wider. It's not the grip width that affects fiber recruitment; it's the angle of pull relative to your body position. Medium and close grip chin ups and pulldowns are equally if not more effective for developing the V shape as a wide grip.

Tom venuto

http://bodybuilding.about.com/od/bodybuildingcompetition/a/The-Basics-Of-Bodybuilding-Symmetry-Part-III.htm

All chin up and pulldown variations are great for lat width. It's a myth that a wide grip makesyour back wider. It's not the grip width that affects fiber recruitment; it's the angle of pull relativeto your body position.

http://www.musclescience.co.za/component/k2/item/12-how-to-build-a-classic-body-shape

One myth that has held back the developement of lats the world over is the persistent idea that using a wide grip on chins and pulldowns is the best way to build wider lats. This myth probably has its origins in the fact that using the wide grip on any vertical pulling motion will selectively recruit the smaller upper back muscles like the teres major and minor, the upper portion of the traps, and the rhomboids.

Dorian yates (he had a small back too  )

http://www.rippedacademy.com/quad/topic/The-Myth-Of-Widegrip-Superiority-6485

:rolleye: cheers ewen, thanks for coming


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> All chin up and pulldown variations are great for lat width. It's a myth that a wide grip makes your back wider. It's not the grip width that affects fiber recruitment; it's the angle of pull relative to your body position. Medium and close grip chin ups and pulldowns are equally if not more effective for developing the V shape as a wide grip.
> 
> Tom venuto
> 
> ...


no no thank you  the subject is lats , close for thick lats wide for width .

if im wrong then why would a seated cable row close grip add thick lats rhomboids and traps , or a db row for example these smash lats but are close grip ....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> no no thank you  the subject is lats , close for thick lats wide for width .
> 
> if im wrong then why would a seated cable row close grip add thick lats rhomboids and traps , or a db row for example these smash lats but are close grip ....


best write to dorian - tell him hes wrong


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

had a good back workout today =] i think my backs **** but had afew people behind me in queues comment on it recently :thumb:

i rate lat pulls highly


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> best write to dorian - tell him hes wrong


you mean dorian with a thick back from cg pulls and a wide back from wide grip pulls :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> had a good back workout today =] i think my backs **** but had afew people behind me in queues comment on it recently :thumb:
> 
> i rate lat pulls highly


you look better from the back


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> you mean dorian with a thick back from cg pulls and a wide back from wide grip pulls :lol:


no not dorian gray - dorian yates


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

To a degree you can move the target area about via body position and angle of contraction,i think it depends on the person very much,due to skeletal diferences and insert points/general biomechanics.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

if u wanna experiment with grips give inverted rows a go aswell


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

chins for the wins:rolleye:


----------



## Bigmassivebloke (Feb 24, 2012)

Ewen you are a absaloute ***! just answer the question stop being a key board warrior you meat headed pin dick! BOOOOM


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Strong username to Lat ratio.


:laugh:


----------

